# Mitchell 402



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

i have a michell 402 that i have recently been fixing up. I've changed the bail and put in new gears and was wondering if anyone knew how i can modify the clicker so that it is not constantly making noise. if there is a part i need to buy or anything i can do any help would be appreciated. 
thanks


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

its the anti reverse making the noise...could take it out but no more anti reverse


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Gob lots of grease on it will quiet it down some.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

this is what I would do. I would take off the cover to expose the drive years.of course take out the handle so that the drive gear is free and you can pull it out, then pull the drive gear out of the body so you're exposing that anti reverse dog, pull that free and after you pull that free you will need to find some shrink wrap tubing that is the same inner diameter as the outer diameter of the ratchet dog, you will need just enough to being to slide down on that ratchet dog, cut it off at the very end of the ratchet then trim it back where just enough is exposed on the ratchetwhere it can make contact with the gear. That should quiet down not a lot but some


----------

